
His name was Henry Summers – but who was he? - keithpeter
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-39429128
======
keithpeter
Posting this here as an interesting story in its own right, and as a reminder
that the work we do is just one part of the trajectory of our lives.

Most of the jobs that Harry did no longer exist in their original form, and
the 'community' (human ecosystem?) of which he was a part is long gone.

~~~
stevekemp
Definitely an interesting story, and worth being posted here. Particularly
interesting to me, as I lived a few hundred yards round the corner from the
flat they depict, until very recently.

I need to get myself back there sometime soon.

------
thedailymail
Great to see a reporter do so much digging into an unknown person's life, but
the writing style was so sparse and dumbed down it actually made the article
less readable. There were several captions longer than entire paragraphs,
which wasn't difficult given that the majority of the paragraphs in the
article are single, simple sentences. A quick read-through indicates that the
longest paragraph is a whopping three sentences. Is this the level of literacy
and attention span editors at BBC expect of the average reader?

------
Jun8
Similar case of Joyce Vincent:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Vincent](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joyce_Vincent).
Found in her apartment much later with half wrapped Christmas presents and the
TV on.

------
yitchelle
It is interesting that the BBC reporter took the time to extended the life of
Henry Summer.

As I recently heard before, we all have two deaths in our life. The first
death is when we physically die, the second death is when our name is no
longer spoken.

